# Does BMWUSA have child seats?



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm getting sick of swapping a child seat from car to car. 

I've got a black interior, so any child seat MUST blend in. I really don't care about the cost of the seat so long as it blends (and is safe, of course). 

I know MB makes child seats (or rebadges them to be more precise). Canadian BMW dealers don't have any. Is this the same as the USA?

It's gotta be black and it can't be ugly.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I think that they have a rebadged Britax model (forget which one), and I think that it might be black. At least, I'm pretty sure that they used to. I'm sure that someone else will be able to point you in the right place (or tell me that I'm remembering something that doesn't exist).


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> I'm getting sick of swapping a child seat from car to car.
> 
> I've got a black interior, so any child seat MUST blend in. I really don't care about the cost of the seat so long as it blends (and is safe, of course).
> 
> ...


I have the Recaro Right Start. It fits well and I think it looks good with my black interior. I think it only comes in blue. About the BMW seat, I don't know :dunno:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I think that they have a rebadged Britax model (forget which one), and I think that it might be black. At least, I'm pretty sure that they used to. I'm sure that someone else will be able to point you in the right place (or tell me that I'm remembering something that doesn't exist).


Maybe eddie bauer?










no idea if it fits, though.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> Maybe eddie bauer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen it... umm, yuk.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I think that they have a rebadged Britax model (forget which one), and I think that it might be black. At least, I'm pretty sure that they used to. I'm sure that someone else will be able to point you in the right place (or tell me that I'm remembering something that doesn't exist).


I'd love confirmation on that. I've got a regular Britax Roundabout, but they only come in those ridiculous tiger & plaid patterns (here in Canada at least). :barficon:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

drmwvr said:


> I have the Recaro Right Start. It fits well and I think it looks good with my black interior. I think it only comes in blue. About the BMW seat, I don't know :dunno:


Good idea-- will check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

The Recaro can be had in all black, black and blue, all blue or some funky Euro-pattern. Do a Google to find a retailer and see the color options. It's rather pricey, though.

I'm glad I found my Maxi Cosi seat in black leather (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36310).


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> Maybe eddie bauer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unattractive and comparatively unsafe (compared to Britax, Recaro and Maxi Cosi).


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

TD said:


> The Recaro can be had in all black, black and blue, all blue or some funky Euro-pattern. Do a Google to find a retailer and see the color options. It's rather pricey, though.
> 
> I'm glad I found my Maxi Cosi seat in black leather (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36310).


TD's right, it does come in black. Mine was on clearance so I did not have a color choice. Here's a link:

http://www.mysimon.com/Recaro_Car_Seat___Black/4038-7825_8-100002084.html?tag=lst&q=


----------



## CenCoastM3 (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a grey/sliver Graco booster in my TiSi M3 (IR seats) and it looks great. This is my second Graco with the first one in my wife's A6 4.2. They work well and are well constructed. They don't cost as much as the Britax.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> I'd love confirmation on that. I've got a regular Britax Roundabout, but they only come in those ridiculous tiger & plaid patterns (here in Canada at least). :barficon:


 One of our Roundabouts is a solid medium blue and the other is a solid beige/brown, but we're in the good ol' U.S. of A.  I think that they are available separately, and my wife will look into it tonight because she wants gray to replace the beige in the RX-8.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

You can order replacement covers directly from Britax. Unfortunately, the vast majority of them aren't very tasteful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Also, JP, if you're looking at boosters, Britax has a new line of boosters, the Bodyguard, which is offered in a couple of tasteful patterns. One looks to be a dark solid grey/black combo.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> You can order replacement covers directly from Britax. Unfortunately, the vast majority of them aren't very tasteful.


 Try www.britaxusa.com.

I wonder if it would be worthwhile dying one black?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

We gave both of our Roundabouts to my mom (who takes our kids often - one is installed forward facing the other rear). Soon we will need to buy another for when Andrew outgrows the "baby bucket". It'll have to be a Britax as they are the safest convertible seat. I'll have to pick a color that comes with a dark plastic base in case this dying idea works.

(Currently there are no seats in my M3 :eeps: )


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Britax Marathon Racer*

Britax makes a grey/black convertable (infant to 45 lbs) seat with a dark base called the Marathon Racer. We've got one in my wife's Touareg and it looks great. Here's a picture from Babies R Us.

I'm with you, though, that I couldn't do the absurd puppy dog prints.

In Munich, I did see some leatherette Britax models that matched tan or black leather interiors. No signs of them on this side of the pond, though.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> The Recaro can be had in all black, black and blue, all blue or some funky Euro-pattern. Do a Google to find a retailer and see the color options. It's rather pricey, though.
> 
> I'm glad I found my Maxi Cosi seat in black leather (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36310).


I remember... I looked for weeks back in the spring for one of those black leather maxi seats. Couldn't find one.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

drmwvr said:


> TD's right, it does come in black. Mine was on clearance so I did not have a color choice. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.mysimon.com/Recaro_Car_Seat___Black/4038-7825_8-100002084.html?tag=lst&q=


The Recaro is out. It's a booster and I still need a baby seat for a 1.5 yr old.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> One of our Roundabouts is a solid medium blue and the other is a solid beige/brown, but we're in the good ol' U.S. of A.  I think that they are available separately, and my wife will look into it tonight because she wants gray to replace the beige in the RX-8.


We've got a blue jean colored one with a white plastic shell. A visual abomination that I learned to ignore in my wife's truck. That is why I still have nothing in my M3.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

uter said:


> Britax makes a grey/black convertable (infant to 45 lbs) seat with a dark base called the Marathon Racer. We've got one in my wife's Touareg and it looks great. Here's a picture from Babies R Us.
> 
> I'm with you, though, that I couldn't do the absurd puppy dog prints.
> 
> In Munich, I did see some leatherette Britax models that matched tan or black leather interiors. No signs of them on this side of the pond, though.


This one is ok... sure beats the blue one we already have. But, no--- not with black leather.










How's the Touareg? V8 or V6? I think the V10 TDI has been released.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> How's the Touareg? V8 or V6? I think the V10 TDI has been released.


The T-reg is a V8. It's a very good, very fast truck. The wife looks really cool in it. I don't relish sitting up that high, though.

You know, go take a look at that Britax Marathon. It looks much better in person and doesn't clash with your dark interior as much as you might think.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

You gotta respect the kid and get 'em the Recaro, that is just money. I still need to get an office chair like that.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> We've got a blue jean colored one with a white plastic shell. A visual abomination that I learned to ignore in my wife's truck. That is why I still have nothing in my M3.


We have two of those... one in each E46.

I take it out of my car regularly when I know I won't be driving the family around for more than a day or two. I've become a pro at getting it in securely, very quickly. The whole LATCH deal makes it pretty easy.

The denim is definitely less tacky than the rest of their horrible WT prints.


----------



## bymer (Dec 28, 2003)

*Peg Perego infant seat works out just fine*

We have a Peg Perego infant seat - of course it doesn't go with the 
Imola Red/Cinnamon Napa Leather, but I don't think its a big deal. the main thing is that the junior loves the seat & the ride


----------



## pabian (Dec 28, 2003)

*You can special order the covers people*

My wife bought a britax with the plaid cover. I told her I would kill myself before putting that in my car. She ordered a very neutral grey with a light silver stripe pattern cover which I just swapped out. Go to Britax.com (or the site for the respective manufacturer) for details.


----------

